# "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Tiz92 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Dass AMD wenig WHQL Treiber bringt liegt am Geld. Welches man seit Lisa Su da ist glaube ich mehr in Development and Research steckt.. Ich persönlich finde Beta Treiber ja gleich gut und ich hatte das letze mal vor 4 Jahren mit ner 5870 kurzzeitig ein Treiber Problem, sonst nie. Klar Omega 2 wäre echt toll, um vielleicht aus der Fury X die 5 % rauszukitzeln um sie schneller als ne 980ti zu machen.


----------



## PCDADDLER (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hi,

besitze eine Sapphire Radeon R9 295X2 OC

Mit dem neuem Treiber habe ich ca nur noch 1/4 der Leistung in Games.

Scheinbar nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## lalaker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also für mich ist WHQL schon wichtig, auch wenn es eher psychologisch bedingt ist.

Wer kann schon sagen, wie gut die internen Tests der Hersteller sind. Ich habe gerade jetzt berechtigte Zweifel. Wie kann es dein sein, dass so viele Leute kein VSR im CCC finden, obwohl es die HW eigentlich unterstützen sollte.

Welche Pitcarn-Karten (HD-7000) hat AMD erfolgreich mit VSR und Cat. 15.7 getestet, bevor sie den Treiber veröffentlicht haben?

Diese Frage hätte ich gerne von AMD beantwortet. Schön langsam wird es immer offensichtlicher, dass an allen Ecken und Enden gespart werden muss.
Ich kann ja am Main-Sys VSR nutzen und bin, wie einige andere auch, nicht so richtig begeistert davon. Am Zweit-Sys mit 7850 und Win 7 sowie Win 10 Preview funktioniert VSR einfach nicht.

Eine Stellungsnahme von AMD ist überfällig.

Aber vlt. war es wie bei Nvidia nur eine falsche Interpretation der Marketing Abteilung


----------



## BxBender (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCDADDLER schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> besitze eine Sapphire Radeon R9 295X2 OC
> 
> ...



Dann versuch mal das hier, vielleicht war es nur ein Installproblem:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...en-amd-treiber-richtig-guide.html#post7536322 

Der CCC 15.7 funktioniert bei mir jedenfalls bisher super. Obwohl, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich den einen Tag lang auf Win 10 in der 162er Fassung hatte. Da ging VSR einfach nicht.
Dann kam das Win 10 Update auf 166 - damit war der Knopf plötzlich wie versprochen da. 
Welches Windows hast du denn drauf?

@Vorredner&Friends 1 Beitrag höher:

Ich habe eine Radeon 7950 , also CGN 1.0.
Bei mir lag es an der verwendeten Win 10 Insider 162 Version.
Vielleicht lag es aber auch an der Treiberinstallation, dass der Knopf einfach nicht erschienen ist udn durch das große Win Update auf 166 wurde dann alles schön aktiviert.
Ich weiß es nicht.
Jedenfalls sollten alle, die den Schalter haben wollen, mal sehen, ob sie das Zeug notfalls nicht grundlegend mal neu draufbraten sollten.

Und macht mir ja nicht die AMD Treiber schlecht(er als die von nVidia).
Wenn ich euch erzähle, wie oft ich schon in den letzten 15 Jahren in der Firma über die extrem überteuerten beschissenen NVidia Treiber für Quadro Karten geschimpft habe, dann wäre ich heute Abend erst fertig - und der erstbeste Mod würde das aus Jugendschutzgründen wieder löschen müssen.
Fakt ist nämlich, dass ich es wohl niemals geschafft habe, bei nVidia einen zertifizierten Treiber zu installieren, der auch wirklich mit der handvoll Rechnern und der installierten CAD/CAm Software in harmonischem Einklang läuft.
Entweder gab es irgendwo Grafikfehler, Abstürze, oder Leistungsprobleme zu vermelden.
Natürlich war nicht jeder Treiber für jede Software gleichermaßen zertifiziert und zur Installation vorgegeben, aber wenn ich z.B. von der SolidWorks Seite den einen fest vorgegebenen Treiber benutze, dann sollte er zumindest auch damit funktionieren.
Das man bei der Verwendung mit den anderen Programmen dann Hoffen muss, ist mir klar.
Ihr könnt jetzt natürlich sagen, es liegt dann halt am Rechner, oder der installierten Anwendungssoftware, oder am Benutzer an sich.
Aber kann man das dann nicht auch im Umkehrschluss von euch und euren Problemen behaupten?
Seht ihr? Wie man es dreht und wendet, im Prinzip hat jeder mit seinen Rechnerproblemen zu kämpfen und es ist garantiert keine Firma wesentlich besser oder schlechter als die andere. Das gibt sich nicht viel. 

Ach ja, ich habe noch einen Tipp: wenn z.B. ein Spiel nicht startet, meinetwegen jetzt unter dem neuen Wondows 10, dann versucht mal die Overlayfeatures von den Spieleplattformen für dieses Spiel zu deaktivieren.
Denn damit stürzen manchmal Spiele beim Start unerklärlich ab.
Ich habe schon 2 Spiele gehabt, die wollten absolut kein Overlay von Raptr, dieser Zusatzsoftware von AMD, womit man auch Videoaufnahmefunktionen usw. im Spiel zur Verfügung hat.

So, ich habe genug gefaselt.


----------



## Tensing (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Muss ein Sommerloch sein ansonsten kann ich mir keinen dümmere Umfrage vorstellen...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die WHQL-Zertifizierung ist für mich ein ziemlich verbreiteter Placebo-Effekt.
Aus meiner Erfahrung gab's mit dem Siegel schon genau so viele Probleme, wie auch mit den Beta Treibern.

Naja, zumindest gibt's sogar mir ein besseres Gefühl bei der Installation und ich kann es rational nicht erklären.


----------



## -Moof- (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mahlzeit,



lalaker schrieb:


> Wer kann schon sagen, wie gut die internen Tests der Hersteller sind. Ich habe gerade jetzt berechtigte Zweifel. Wie kann es dein sein, dass so viele Leute kein VSR im CCC finden, obwohl es die HW eigentlich unterstützen sollte.
> 
> Welche Pitcarn-Karten (HD-7000) hat AMD erfolgreich mit VSR und Cat. 15.7 getestet, bevor sie den Treiber veröffentlicht haben?
> 
> ...



Nuja als Hersteller sollte man doch am besten Testen können

Den Rest sehe ich als auch Betroffener genauso wie Du....



gruß-Moof-



ach wiedermal guter PCGH Artikel....( was die alle so denken, ist ja intressant..)


----------



## Oozy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Windows 10 zertifiziert gefällt mir, dann wird es wohl doch das neue Windows beim neuen Wohnzimmerspiele-PC. Werde den Treiber mal installieren, obwohl ich selbst mit Beta-Treibern nie irgendwelche Probleme hatte.


----------



## BxBender (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@moof: siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben, hilft vielleicht  

@Tensing: muss ein Sommerloch sein, dass du dann gerade nichts besseres zu tun hattest, als einer durchaus berechtigten Meinungsumfrage nichts abgewinnen zu können und trotzdem mitlesen und Kommentare schreiben zu müssen )


----------



## XD-User (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich muss sagen ich habe eine R9 280 und bei mir ist VSR vorhanden und funktioniert.
Genau wie bei dem Frame Limiter.


----------



## -Moof- (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

hi BXB..THX für den guten Rat....



BxBender schrieb:


> @moof: siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben, hilft vielleicht
> 
> @Tensing: muss ein Sommerloch sein, dass du dann gerade nichts besseres zu tun hattest, als einer durchaus berechtigten Meinungsumfrage nichts abgewinnen zu können und trotzdem mitlesen und Kommentare schreiben zu müssen )




Nein hab alles schon ausprobiert,  Dein aufgezeigter Weg  ist der Sauberste, ja ,*aber lese mal Punkt 3 in deinem verlinkten Guide!!* ich hab 2 Full AMD Systeme das FM2 mit der 7850 ( wo das VSR fehlt was PCGH und andere bestätigen)

und ein AM3+ mit R9-270x wo das VSR vorhanden ist und alles klappt......


aber nochmals Thx für den Versuch zu Helfen..

gruß -Moof-


----------



## Kevaldo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mit dem neuen Treiber stürtzt bei mir Virtual Dub ab wenn ich Video ->Compression anklicke, laut google liegts am fehlerhaften videotreiber... schade


----------



## TheLukay (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Also mich kümmert das WHQL nicht, hatte vorher auch ab und zu  Beta-Treiber und es ging ohne Probleme. Hab da selbst sowieso kein riesen Verlangen nach alle Schieß lang Treiber zu updaten.
Man muss allerdings sagen, dass es seit 14.12 insgesamt viel besser geworden ist, vorher gab es öfters Abstürze, Fehler etc. Da hat sich bei AMD einiges getan.
Vor ein paar Jahren gabs ja mal einen WHQL-Treiber von Nvidia und was da passiert ist wissen bestimmt einige  

Von daher finde ich dieses Gerufe "Ich will aber alle 2 Wochen einen WHQL-Treiber" lächerlich. Man kann bei Betaversionen auch einfach Tests abwarten und sich dann entscheiden.


----------



## rum (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich der am besten zu lesenste Artikel zu PC Hardware/Software seit einigen Monaten. Kurz, ein paar unverblümte Meinungen mit Gesichtern der Redatkion, der eine oder andere "liegt wohl am Sommerloch??" Kommentar.
Ich musste (ich habs gezählt!!) 4 oder 5 mal Schmunzeln. Weiter so!!
cout << "mfg rum" << endl;


----------



## Turbo1993 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich kann mich nur Moon_Kinght nur anschließen. Es muss nicht WHQL sein, aber zumindest den Treiber "stable" oder "release" zu nennen hat einen ganz anderen Effekt wie beta. Bei Beta stell ich mir immer vor, dass die irgendwelche Veränderungen eingebaut haben, wo die selber noch nicht wissen, ob die richtig funktionieren und alles ist etwas instabiel. Aber das ist oft nicht der Fall.


----------



## AlienHunter2014 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Was hat man von WHQL?! Nichts! VSR wird wie es aussieht erst im nächsten BETA Treiber auf HD78XX Karten Funktionieren! WHQL Treiber mit Fehlern. Soviel zu Beta Treiber sind schlecht


----------



## Vhailor (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bin da ganz Reinhards Meinung! Und danke Raff, dass wenigstens einer von euch auch mal auf die eigentliche Leistung des Treiber eingegangen ist .
Mit Andreas' Meinung/Schreibstil kann ich, wie immer, absolut nichts anfangen .

Logisch, dass hier 90% der User WHQL nicht interessiert. Aber der Softwaresupport, den die Leute in der Gesamtheit wahrnehmen, hängt nun mal von der Häufigkeit und Qualität proklamierter "Fertig"produkte ab. Wenn sowas nur einmal im Jahr rausgehaun wird, verschlechtert sich das Image nunmal. Die Masse an unbedarften Usern interessiert doch der ganze Beta Kram nicht. Die machen sich doch meist schon ins Hemd, wenn sie einen Treiber überhaupt wechseln müssen (kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen, dass es so ist). Und wenn man mitbekommt, dass Konkurrenten öfter "fertige" Treiber veröffentlichen, wandert die Sympathie in andere Lager - da kann AMD noch so viele Beta Treiber veröffentlichen.


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Zum Thema AMD kann ich nix sagen, da ich nvidia nutze und dort ständig in den genuss von wqhl treibern komme.

Aber zum WQHL selbst kann ich was sagen, mir ist es realtiv egal ob ein treiber von MS zertifiziert ist oder nicht, ich nutze auch manchmal betatreiber, probleme hatte ich persöhnlich mit noch garkeinem treiber von nvidia und garkeinem spiel. Allerdings ist diese wqhl geschichte wie raff es schon richtig erkannt hat ein kundenmagnet und viele legen eben wert darauf. Man darf halt nicht vergessen das (auch wenn es in foren wie pcgh anders rüberkommt) nicht jeder einen aktuellen highendrechner hat der bis aufs letzte übertaktet ist. Es hat auch nicht jeder nen betatreiber drauf oder extreme einstellungen. Und es nutzt auch nicht jeder Windows 10. Es gibt massig leute die wissen nichtmal das DX 12 schon da ist und mit windows 10 kommt und auch in zukunft in spielen platz findet.

Letzten endes ist doch nur wieder etwas im sinne von marketing. Ich denke wenn AMD da öfter mal ein zertifikat hätte machen lassen oder gar aktiver an verbesserungen arbeiten würde und zumindest treiber für neue spiele rausbringen würde, würden die auch nicht so schlecht dastehen. Viele nervt es halt das sie 2 bis 3 wochen auf treiber für gta 5 oder witcher 3 warten müssen, manchmal dauert es sogar noch länger. Das ganze Problem ist das die meisten PC Nutzer nicht nach Preis / leistung gehen . sondern nach bekanntheitsgrad und aktualisieren dern Treiber usw ....


----------



## Master451 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es gibt halt (auch hier im Forum) Leute, die am PC nicht nur zocken, sondern auch arbeiten müssen, für die mag ein Einsatz von Beta-Treibern nicht infrage kommen... Mir persönlich ist es nicht so wichtig, ich hatte ne Zeit lang den geleakten 15.20.1040er-Treiber genutzt, bis mir vor 4 Tagen aufgefallen ist, dass damit die Videobeschleunigung unter VLC nicht ging bei x264. Also sauber deinstalliert (DDU ist n super Tool, hätte ich eher nutzen sollen), den aktuellen 15.6er Beta-Treiber installiert gehabt, damit hat dann auch alles funktioniert. Blöd bloß, dass nen halben Tag später der WHQL-15.7 veröffentlicht wird (15.20.1046), also das ganze Prozedere nochmal von vorn... VSR wird mir angeboten (7970 GHz, bis 1440p), aber da ich im Moment sowieso nicht viel zocke, werde ich es irgendwann später mal ausprobieren... 
Ob mein Windows 10 jetzt den Treiber auch über Windows Update bekommen hat (richtig cool) oder nicht, werd ich dann auch mal schauen...


----------



## BoMbY (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die WHQL-Signatur ist praktisch bedeutungslos. Es gibt gute und schlechte WHQL-Treiber, genauso wie es gute und schlechte Beta-Treiber gibt. WHQL gibt es nur, damit Microsoft damit Geld verdienen kann.


----------



## Quat (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

WHQL heist doch auch Einzug ins WindowsUpdateProgramm?
Seit jeher steht Beta für "bitte testen, wenn Problem bitte melden". 
Auch ich nutze gelegentlich, bei entsprechenden Versprechen, Beta-Treiber.
Und eigentlich würde ich das auch gern bei ForenUsern sehen. Umfangreicher kann ein Hersteller nicht testen, als die Sache interessierten Usern zu übergeben.
Bleibt noch Testen gegenüber Anwenden.
Insofern, die Veröffentlichung eines endlich mal wieder finalen Treibers so runter zu spielen, hat schon was von blamierender Entschuldigung.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ja wie? Der neue Catalyst kann doch keine Fehler mehr haben, ist doch ein WHQL Treiber.  
Sollen wir nun die Fehler an den Zertifizierer -also Microsoft- melden?


----------



## bootzeit (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

WHQL klingt gut (vor allem für$-soft), mehr aber auch nicht (gilt beiderseitig) .


----------



## VeriteGolem (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich weiß nicht was das ist, egal welchen neuen Treiber über 14.5 ich nehme, jedesmal hab ich hinterher nen Riesenmauscursor der sich nicht abstellen lässt


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Die WHQL-Signatur ist praktisch bedeutungslos. Es gibt gute und schlechte WHQL-Treiber, genauso wie es gute und schlechte Beta-Treiber gibt. WHQL gibt es nur, damit Microsoft damit Geld verdienen kann.



sehe ich absolut genauso.
weiß auch nicht, wieso man sich da beschwert. whql ist kein garant, für einen besseren oder stabileren treiber.

mfg


----------



## Gast20150401 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ja....also der 15.7 Catalyst bring bei meiner HD7970 im Fire Strike glatte 250 - 300 Punkte mehr, als der 14.12 Catalyst. Da hat sich was getan.....stabil läuft er auch bislang...


----------



## .oLo. (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Hat hier schonmal jemand VSR in Verbindung mit The Witcher 3 auf einer Karte mit Thaiti Chip ausprobiert? Karte steht in der Sig, VSR funktioniert bei mir bislang in allen getesteten Spielen Problemlos, mit Ausnahme von Witcher 3. Da ich noch mit 1680x1050 rumgurke, kann ich dank VSR auf 1920 x 1200 stellen, und das funzt soweit. In Witcher 3 jedoch, wird das Bild nicht skaliert, sondern angezoomt. Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder hab ich nur Pech?


----------



## CSOger (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

14.4 WHQL
AMD zieht ursprÃ¼ngliche Version des Catalyst 14.4 WHQL wegen Problemen mit AHCI-Treiber zurÃ¼ck | Planet 3DNow!
14,9 WHQL
AMD bestÃ¤tigt Probleme mit Catalyst 14.9 WHQL und stellt LÃ¶sung in Aussicht | Planet 3DNow!
Oder der neue 15.7 der ja auch das ein oder andere Problem bei einigen Systemen machen soll.
Für mich persönlich ist der WHQL Blödsinn völlig unwichtig,und erst Recht keine Garantie für nen Treiber ohne Fehler bzw. stabilen Treiber.
Hotfix/Beta Treiber...was auch immer.
Da haut Nvidia ja auch so einiges in der letzten Zeit raus.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Bei beta-Treibern haftet nämlich der Kunde, wenn er diese installiert.


LOL. Einfach nur falsch.


----------



## XD-User (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



.oLo. schrieb:


> Hat hier schonmal jemand VSR in Verbindung mit The Witcher 3 auf einer Karte mit Thaiti Chip ausprobiert? Karte steht in der Sig, VSR funktioniert bei mir bislang in allen getesteten Spielen Problemlos, mit Ausnahme von Witcher 3. Da ich noch mit 1680x1050 rumgurke, kann ich dank VSR auf 1920 x 1200 stellen, und das funzt soweit. In Witcher 3 jedoch, wird das Bild nicht skaliert, sondern angezoomt. Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder hab ich nur Pech?



Dito, habe eine R9 280 und bei mir ist es das gleiche Problem.
Bei allen anderen getesten Spielen funktioniert es mit VSR : WC3, BFBC2, SC2 und dem Rest bestimmt auch, nur halt Witcher 3 bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Nutze alle aktuellen Beta + WHQL Treiber ohne Probleme mit meiner zur 290X umgeflashten 290er.

Meine zur 6970 geflashte 6950er läuft ebenso seit vielen Jahren ohne Probleme (jetzt beim Sohnemann).

Und auch die 260x vom zweiten Sohn tut seit einigen Jahren seine Dienst ohne Probleme.

Eine ordentliche Reinigung vor der Neuinstallation ist aber Pflicht bei mir. 

Finde einige Kommentare der Redis sehr interessant, was meine Meinung zur Tendenz hier bei PCGH nur verstärkt....

Aber für alle Treiberprobleme die Schuld an AMD weiterreichen ist eben am einfachsten.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Finde einige Kommentare der Redis sehr interessant, was meine Meinung zur Tendenz hier bei PCGH nur verstärkt....



Einige Redakteure sollten von der Grafiksparte weit weg gehalten werden, da sie ja schon ein gewisses Vorurteil blicken lassen. "Ich habe nVidia, also interessiert es mich nicht" sollte niemals bei einem Redakteur zu hören sein, da man davon ausgehen kann, dass Neutralität für ihn ein Fremdwort ist. 

Oder derjenige hatte grad keinen Bock, diese vom Chef aufgetragene Umfrage auszufüllen. 


Ansonsten stimme ich zu, ein WHQL-Treiber ist für Gamer absolut überflüssig und kostet unnötig Geld seitens MS.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Mehr Grafikpower durch Beta-Treiber - PC-WELT
> 
> Einen "lol"-igen Tag wünsche ich.


Er haftet für ABSOLUT KEINE Schäden durch Treiber, WHQL hin oder her. Daher einfach nur falsch. Wenn dus mir nicht glaubst, lies dir mal die Bestimmungen durch, denen du zustimmen musst, wenn du den Treiber installierst.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und? Darum geht es doch gar nicht? Es geht darum, dass experimentelle Treiber rausgebracht werden, für die niemand haftet und aufgrund ihres Status (kaum bis gar nicht getestet) "beta" potentiell gefährlich sind.
> Ob nun whql oder nicht, man sollte doch langsam mal Mindeststandards einführen und öfter finale Treiber bringen, damit man sich nicht wie ein Tierversuchsteilnehmer in der Kosmetikindustrie fühlt.



Man kann es niemanden Recht machen. Als AMD noch monatliche Treiber gebracht hatte, waren auch die Treiberfehler häufiger und so manch einer wünschte sich, dass die Treiber seltener, dafür ausgereifter kommen würden. Jetzt bringt nVidia nämlich auch monatlich Treiber (beide haben sich wohl abgewechselt) und glänzen auch nicht gerade fehlerfrei.

Und dass Beta-Treiber im WHQL-Gewand auch nicht das Wahre sein können, weiß man spätestens, seit Grafikkarten wegen dem Treiber abgeraucht sind.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Und? Darum geht es doch gar nicht? Es geht darum, dass experimentelle Treiber rausgebracht werden, für die niemand haftet und aufgrund ihres Status (kaum bis gar nicht getestet) "beta" potentiell gefährlich sind.
> Ob nun whql oder nicht, man sollte doch langsam mal Mindeststandards einführen und öfter finale Treiber bringen, damit man sich nicht wie ein Tierversuchsteilnehmer in der Kosmetikindustrie fühlt.


Du hast KEINE Ahnung von dem Thema, oder? Beta ist KEIN vorgegebenes Namensschema für eine bestimmte Stabilität/Version. Und Was Grafiktreiber von NV oder AMD angeht: Der einzige, aber auch der einzige Unterschied zwischen Beta und nicht Beta ist die Zertifizierung von MS. Alle Internen Abläufe sind nahezu Ident, inklusive dem Testing.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @bschicht86
> Sie sollen nicht noch öfter neue Treiber bringen, sie sollen sie öfter finalisieren. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.



Wenn du es denen bezahlst, bringen die sicher für jeden Alpha-Furz ein WHQL-Siegel.


----------



## cuban13581 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Wenn du es denen bezahlst, bringen die sicher für jeden Alpha-Furz ein WHQL-Siegel.



Na und? Qualitätssiegel bleibt Qualitätssiegel. AMD hat einfach nicht das Geld. Ansonsten würden sie sicherlich mehr WHQL Treiber herausbringen. Und erst nach 7 Monaten im diesem Jahr den ersten WHQL haruszubringen, finde ich persönlich etwas dürftig. Im letzten Jahr haben sie fast alle 3 Monate einen neuen WHQL Treiber herausgebracht. Da ich damals eine HD 7850 hatte , weiß ich das natürlich.


----------



## banned4life (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> @bschicht86
> Sie sollen nicht noch öfter neue Treiber bringen, sie sollen sie öfter finalisieren. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.




So wie nVidia *hust*.  Für jedes dumme Spiel ein Treiber rausbringen, damit ja im Balkenspiel vorne liegt.  (ironischerweise ist gerade experience aufgepoppt, dass neue Einstellungne heruntergeladen wurden)

Und ja so ein Beta-Treiber ist ganz schön gefährlich. Letztens hat so einer einen Supermarkt um die Ecke ausgeraubt. Und die Woche davor eine Oma überfallen.


----------



## MaxRink (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Das lernt man im ersten Semester/erstem Ausbildungsjahr am ersten Tag?
> 
> WHQL-Treiber bekommen das "begehrte" Logo und eine digitale Signatur.
> Jeder kann das auslassen, dann bekommt der User aber im allgemeinen eine Warnung zu Gesicht (so er diese nicht deaktiviert hat).



Und genau da liegst du falsch. Das Schema trifft zwar oft zu, aber halt nicht in diesem Falle. Im Falle der Grafiktreiber ist übrigens JEDER direkt vom Hersteller zu beziehender Treiber "finalisiert" und intern getestet. Der EINZIGE Unterschied ist die Signierung von MS. 
Zu der Warnung: Das ist schlichtweg auch nicht richtig. Die Warnung bekommst du nur bei unsignierten Treibern zu Gesicht. Und signieren kann die JEDER sobald er etwas Geld für die nötigen Zertifikate investiert. Alle Treiber, auch die "beta"-Treiber sind folgerichtig mit einer gültigen Treibersignatur ausgestattet.  
Und wo du dein Halbwissen zu dem Thema herhast würde ich dann auch gerne erfahren.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Na und? Qualitätssiegel bleibt Qualitätssiegel.  ...


Genau 
Von welcher "Qualität" redest du denn? Von dem Nvidia  WHQL "Qualitätssiegel-Treiber" der die Nvidiakarten gegrillt hat?
Sorry, aber WHQL und "Qualitätssiegel" zusammen in einem Satz ist totaler unfug.
Traurig ist doch nur, dass selbst die "Fachpresse" so ein Stuss auch noch fördert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Finde einige Kommentare der Redis sehr interessant, was meine Meinung zur Tendenz hier bei PCGH nur verstärkt....



Tendenzen gibt es nur in Köpfen. Davon ab: Es gibt bei uns "nur" zwei Grafikkarten-Fachredakteure und die haben mit Gewissheit kein Bias, weder Richtung AMD noch Richtung Nvidia. Die anderen dürfen privat machen, was sie sollen, sie schreiben keine Grafikkartenartikel.



.oLo. schrieb:


> Hat hier schonmal jemand VSR in Verbindung mit The  Witcher 3 auf einer Karte mit Thaiti Chip ausprobiert? Karte steht in  der Sig, VSR funktioniert bei mir bislang in allen getesteten Spielen  Problemlos, mit Ausnahme von Witcher 3. Da ich noch mit 1680x1050  rumgurke, kann ich dank VSR auf 1920 x 1200 stellen, und das funzt  soweit. In Witcher 3 jedoch, wird das Bild nicht skaliert, sondern  angezoomt. Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder hab ich nur Pech?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





XD-User schrieb:


> Dito, habe eine R9 280 und bei mir ist es das gleiche Problem.
> Bei allen anderen getesten Spielen funktioniert es mit VSR : WC3, BFBC2,  SC2 und dem Rest bestimmt auch, nur halt Witcher 3 bis jetzt  nicht.



Wenn ein solches Problem auftritt, hilft es laut meiner Erfahrung,  die Downsampling-Auflösung schon auf dem Desktop einzustellen – und dann  nochmal im Spiel. Hilft das auch nicht (unwahrscheinlich), muss es ein  Treiber-Update richten. Viel Erfolg! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> AMD soll öfter die Treiber voll durchtesten, bevor sie sie veröffentlichen und nicht nur alle 100 Jahre mal einen, der dann bis auf weiteres nur mit betas vortgeführt wird.



Du weißt schon, dass das WHQL-Siegel nicht mal ansatzweise etwas darüber aussagt, wie gut der Treiberentwickler seinen Treiber durchgetestet hat? Das WHQL-Siegel kriegst du, wenn du deinen Treiber zusammen mit einem Umschlag voll Geld bei Microsoft ablieferst.

Ob das nun etwas bringt, Microsoft seine Treiber testen zu lassen, darüber lässt sich gut streiten. AMDs Treiber funktionieren in letzter Zeit bekanntermaßen recht ordentlich, obwohl keiner von denen ein WHQL-Zertifikat hatte. Und der Nvidia-Treiber, der die GPUs zerstört hat, hatte im Gegensatz dazu das Zertifikat  Kann man Microsoft übrigens gar nicht vorwerfen, dass sie das nicht gefunden haben, weil das überhaupt nicht Sinn der WHQL-Zertifizierung ist...

Also langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ja, ich stimme dir komplett zu, dass es sehr wichtig ist, dass der Treiber-Entwickler seinen Treiber sehr gut durchtestet. Das ist viel wichtiger als irgendein WHQL-Siegel. Deshalb tun das AMD und Nvidia auch. Oder gibt es eine Quelle, dass AMD momentan mehr Treiber-Probleme hätte als Nvidia? Ist nicht so.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Noch mal: ich fordere definitiv nicht mehr whql, ich fordere öfter finale Treiber. Ob diese whql-zertifiziert sind, ist völlig schnuppe.



Alles klar, dann deckt sich da unsere Meinung  (hatte nicht den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, sorry)

Nur wieso forderst du dann AMD auf, öfters "komplett durchgetestete" Treiber zu bringen? Woher nimmst du die Information, dass AMDs Treiber häufig nicht komplett durchgetestet sind? Und müsstest du dann nicht im gleichen Satz auch Nvidia dazu auffordern? Die Qualität und Bug-Freiheit von AMDs und Nvidias Treibern hält sich seit einigen Jahren etwa die Waage...


----------



## Gast1655586602 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Thema und die Kommentare hauen mich förmlich um! Die allgemeine Ahnungslosigkeit und gleichzeitige Ignoranz sind erschreckend. Bei normalen Usern kann man ja noch noch halbwegs verkraft. Für mich ist es jedoch verstörend wie viele Redakteure das Thema anscheinend auch egal ist. 

Ich schließe mich unter anderem Moon_Knight an. Wieso darf ein Unternehmen wie AMD wichtige Tests und Prüfungsverfahren über 7 Monate aussetzen? Ewige Betas sind doch negative und bei anderer Software verschrien. Wieso hat AMD an dieser Stelle eine *Dauerfreikarte? *Sonst geht Verbraucher ja auch bei jedem kleinen Aua auf die Barrikaden, Warum bei den Treibern nicht?

Hier läuft doch etwas entscheidend schief. Ausreden und Doppelmoral wegen "Firma X hat kein Geld für Testverfahren" verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Dann sollen sie ihren Laden dicht machen, wenn sie kein Geld mehr für *einfache Softwarestandards* haben. 

Hierin bin ich übrigens konsequent und sage das für alle Firmen, nicht nur AMD. Beta-Treiber gehören mitten in einen Testzyklus, nicht als quasi "Endversion" an den Kunden ausgeliefert. Es verlangt ja niemand alle 2 Wochen neue WHQL-Treiber von AMD. Dennoch sollte es *spätestens alle 2-3 Monate* einmal ein Update oder zumindest *sichtbare Bug- und Hotfixes* geben. 

Letztendlich hat sie Microsoft doch dazu gezwungen, da es soweit mir bekannt, für den Release eines neuen Betriebssystems (hier Windows 10) im WHQL-Verfahren vorgeschrieben ist. 

Einfache finalisiert Treiberversionen ohne WHQL würden es zur Not auch tun. Ich gehe jetzt aber ein bißschen weiter und sage, AMD hätte dann *keine Ausreden für Bugs und fehlende Funktionen mehr*. Bisher kam dann immer "ist ja noch alles beta".


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Einfache finalisiert Treiberversionen ohne WHQL würden es zur Not auch tun. Ich gehe jetzt aber ein bißschen weiter und sage, AMD hätte dann *keine Ausreden für Bugs und fehlende Funktionen mehr*.



Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen: Woher nimmst du die Information, dass AMDs Treiber nicht finalisiert wären? Bzw. dass sie schlechter finalisiert sind als die von Nvidia? Es ist eine Tatsache, dass es seit einigen Jahren (unter Windows wohlegemerkt!) bei AMD ähnlich viele/wenige Treiberprobleme gibt wie bei Nvidia. Wieso bist du dann so einseitig, und wirfst das nur AMD vor, aber Nvidia nicht?

Falls du einer anderen Ansicht bist, liefere doch bitte ein paar handfeste Quellen, laut denen AMDs Treiber unfertiger/verbugter sind als die von Nvidia. Und bitte keine 10 Foren-Einträge "meine AMD-Treiber gehen nicht" ^^ Da lassen sich nämlich ebenso 10 Einträge finden "meine Nvidia-Treiber gehen nicht".



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Dann würden sie die Treiber nicht mit dem  Anhängsel"Beta" versehen. Die Jungs werden dort genau wissen, wofür Beta  steht. Man dürfte dort nicht all zu unbedarft in it-Vorgängen sein.



Du machst also ernsthaft die vermeintlich schlechtere Treiber-Qualität von AMD daran fest, dass dort "Beta" im Namen der Treiber steht?  Eine vernünftige Quelle, laut der AMDs Treiber wirklich so viel schlechter sind als die von Nvidia, seid ihr mir bislang alle schuldig geblieben


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es ist euch aber schon bekannt, dass es keine einheitlichen Kriterien gibt, bis zu welchem Stadium man eine Software als "Beta" bezeichnet, usw? Es gibt Spiele, die kommen als "Release-Version" auf den Markt, die wären eigentlich noch im Alpha-Stadium  Andere Firmen sind da wesentlich konservativer, und bezeichnen im Prinzip fertige Produkte noch als Beta. Es gibt sogar Programme, die seit Jahren stabil laufen, von denen aber nie eine "Release-Version" erscheint, weil der Entwickler ja nun mal nicht ausschließen kann, dass noch Bugs versteckt sind 

AMD testet seine Treiber gut vor dem Release. Sonst gäbe es doch viel mehr Probleme. Fragt doch mal die AMD-Besitzer hier im Forum, ob deren Treiber ständig ärger machen.


----------



## Eulenspiegel (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

WHQL ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn. Microsoft hat selber genug ******* Fabriziert ( Vista etc.), da brauchen die nicht so anmaßend zu sein über die Qualität von  irgendwelcher Software zu urteilen, was ihnen ja auch nicht immer gelingt.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es geht doch nicht nur um Spiele. Niemand braucht Spiele im täglichen Leben. Kein Studio kann dich zwingen ihr neuestes Game käuflich zu erwerben. Bei Treibern ist das eine andere Geschichte. Sie sind für die Stabilität deines Systems verantwortlich und sprichwörtlich im Betriebssystem verankert. 

Beta-Software ist Beta-status, fertig. Da gibt es nicht zu lammentieren. Kein Hardwarehersteller wird seine finalisierten Treiber mit Beta kennzeichnen.

Wie AMD ihre Treiber testet weißt du nicht. Du vermutest es nur! Es gibt immer noch genug Bugs und Fehler, die AMD bis heute nie beseitigt hat. Sie kümmern sich wenn dann nur um das offensichtliche zuerst und lassen den Rest bis in die Ewigkeit unangetastet.

Wenn AMD nie oder nur äußerst selten einmal vom Beta-Status absieht, brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn ihre Treiber so verschrien sind. Für immer noch eine große Mehrheit der Kunden ist das eines der wichtigsten Qualitätskriterien.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wie AMD ihre Treiber testet weißt du nicht. Du vermutest es nur!



Jepp, das ist richtig. Anhand der Tatsache, dass es in den letzten Jahren bei AMD und Nvidia etwa gleich viele/wenige Treiberprobleme gab, vermute ich, dass beide ihre Treiber auch etwa gleich gut testen. Nur ist Nvidia eben so selbstsicher, die als finale Versionen zu bezeichnen, während sie AMD lieber noch als Beta bezeichnet. An dem, was drin steckt, ändert das nichts. Auch bei Nvidia gibt es seit Monaten/Jahren bekannte Bugs, die nicht angegangen werden, weil sie einfach nur eine Minderheit betreffen.



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Wenn AMD nie oder nur äußerst selten einmal vom Beta-Status absieht,  brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern, wenn ihre Treiber so verschrien  sind. Für immer noch eine große Mehrheit der Kunden ist das eines der  wichtigsten Qualitätskriterien.



Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Viele Leute wird es sicher abschrecken, wenn da "Beta" dran steht. Kann das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso AMD das tut. Es führt ja die Kunden regelrecht in die Irre, da AMDs Treiber ja eben gerade nicht schlechter funktionieren als die von Nvidia.

Na ja, wer weiß.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir sogar zu. Viele Leute wird es sicher abschrecken, wenn da "Beta" dran steht. Kann das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso AMD das tut. Es führt ja die Kunden regelrecht in die Irre, da AMDs Treiber ja eben gerade nicht schlechter funktionieren als die von Nvidia.
> 
> Na ja, wer weiß.



Das mit besser oder schlechter funktionieren lassen wir einmal offen, da es einfach nicht beweisbar ist. Ich bringe dir diesbezüglich jetzt ein Argument aus der Industrie. Ab dem Mittelstand aufwärts darf in 9 von 10 Firmen neue Software nicht als Beta-Software installiert werden. 

Es gibt zertifizierte Unternehmen, in den das einfach vorgeschrieben wird. Hat mit Sicherheit zu tun. Bevor Software eingesetzt wird, muss sie erst Monate vorher getestet werden. Qualitätssiegel wie WQHL können bzw. sind darin fester Bestandteil. 

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, AMD-Produkte verlieren an Attraktivität für die Unternehmen, wenn keine "sichtbare Qualität" vorhanden ist. Man kann sagen AMD zerstört sich selbst mit ihrer Treiberpolitik ein Großteil des Marktes. 

*a.) Was heißt das für AMD-Produkte?*
-Immer weniger Firmen werden AMD, ihre Treiber oder ihre Funktionen unterstützen. Andere Hersteller wie Intel, Nvidia oder sonstige werden vorgezogen. 
-AMD Features werden dann nur noch spärlich bis garnicht mehr unterstützt, egal was sie bringen

*b.) Warum sind wir Gamer betroffen?*
-Wegen den Punkten von a.) verlerien AMD-Produkte an Attraktivität und es gibt keine Firmenkäufer mehr, die diese kaufen (=Marktanteile sinken!)

In Konsequenz unterstützen die Spielestudios und Publisher diesen Hersteller AMD nicht mehr ausreichend und die Games werden auf andere Hersteller optimiert (Gameworks oder Intel / VIA / ARM). AMD wird dann kurz oder lang für Gamer uninteressant, weil die Gaming-Kundschaft ebenfalls abwandert.


Ihr könnte das gerne leugnen so lange ihr wollte. Letztendlich ist dann aber nicht Intel, Nvidia oder Microsoft für die Umsatzrückgänge von AMD verantwortlich, sondern AMD-eigene Firmenpolitik.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das mit besser oder schlechter funktionieren lassen wir einmal offen, da es einfach nicht beweisbar ist. Ich bringe dir diesbezüglich jetzt ein Argument aus der Industrie. Ab dem Mittelstand aufwärts darf in 9 von 10 Firmen neue Software nicht als Beta-Software installiert werden.
> 
> Es gibt zertifizierte Unternehmen, in den das einfach vorgeschrieben wird. Hat mit Sicherheit zu tun. Bevor Software eingesetzt wird, muss sie erst Monate vorher getestet werden. Qualitätssiegel wie WQHL können bzw. sind darin fester Bestandteil.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab dir doch in dem Punkt bereits zugestimmt. Also zumindest  meinetwegen hättest du das nicht so ausführlich erklären müssen, da ich das  im Prinzip genau so sehe    Kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso AMD diese Entscheidung trifft.  Und wie ich bereits schrieb, das wird sicherlich den ein oder anderen  abschrecken (nicht nur Firmenkunden, sondern auch Privatmenschen, die  sich nicht all zu gut mit PC-Interna auskennen, und "Angst" vor Betas  haben).

Eigentlich bräuchte AMD einfach nur das "Beta" aus dem Namen zu streichen, denn wenn man sich die Zuverlässigkeit anschaut, sind die Treiber eigentlich keine "Beta" ^^


----------



## nonsense (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Ich bringe dir diesbezüglich jetzt ein Argument aus der Industrie. Ab dem Mittelstand aufwärts darf in 9 von 10 Firmen neue Software nicht als Beta-Software installiert werden.
> 
> Es gibt zertifizierte Unternehmen, in den das einfach vorgeschrieben wird. Hat mit Sicherheit zu tun. Bevor Software eingesetzt wird, muss sie erst Monate vorher getestet werden. Qualitätssiegel wie WQHL können bzw. sind darin fester Bestandteil.



ähm ja.
In gewisser weise hast ja recht ABER:
Firmenkunden die solche AMD produkte verwenden und auf einen WHQL treiber angewiesen sind (meines wissens) nicht in der mehrzahl.
Früher hatten diese firmenkunden firegl karten gekauft (was es heute ist keine ahnung) und das man da nicht mit "beta" treibern experimentiert ist klar.
Der großteil der firmenkunden wird jedoch hauptsächlich aus office desktop pc's mit lowend karten, respektive APU's bestehen und da ist es pups egal ob da ein treiber von 2014 oder 2015 drauf ist. Das bild für office, exel und co macht der genau gut mit beiden treibern.


BTT:
Mir pers. ist das schnuppe ob ein treiber ein ach so tolles WHQL siegel hat oder nicht.
Ich hatte bisher weder mit nem "beta" noch WHQL treiber probleme.
Laufen beide gleich gut/gleich schlecht.


----------



## nicyboy (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> WHQL ist meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn. Microsoft hat selber genug ******* Fabriziert ( Vista etc.), da brauchen die nicht so anmaßend zu sein über die Qualität von  irgendwelcher Software zu urteilen, was ihnen ja auch nicht immer gelingt.



qualitativ einer der schlechtesten beiträge die es hier je gab .. was willst du damit beweisen? Du vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen .. während ms für vista ne "rüge" bekommen hat, kann amd weiter rumpfuschen wie sie wollen und einfach ohne zertifikat einen treiber auf den markt hauen.. und dann wundert man sich warum die leute sich beschweren das alles nicht klappt und die treiber so "schlecht" sind .. der ruf wird deswegen halt auch nicht besser.

Es interessiert auch kein schwein ob ihr hier der meinung seid wqhl ist wichtig oder nicht, es ist schlichtweg ein fakt das der verbraucher darauf achtet. Die meisten pc nutzer sind keine dauerzocker und haben ihren pc nicht nur zum spaß .. werden also auch darauf achten das alles seine richtigkeit hat. Und der Vebraucher will einfach das ein treiber vorm installieren oder verbreiten auch von MS getestet wurde. Man achtet einfach auf sowas, das ist unteranderem ein Kaufgrund für Nvidia.

Muss ja keinem gefallen ändert aber nix an der tatsache.


----------



## iKimi22 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Da die Beta Treiber so gut liefen, habe ich keine Probleme die zu nutzen.
Performancemäßig ist der 15.7 Treiber eine Bombe.


----------



## VeriteGolem (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was das ist, egal welchen neuen Treiber über 14.5 ich nehme, jedesmal hab ich hinterher nen Riesenmauscursor der sich nicht abstellen lässt



Ok Problem recht umständlich gelöst. Falls jemand seinen PC mit HDMI an nem Fernseher hat: Offensichtlich gibts da Probleme mit der Skalierung. Liegt aber eher am Monitortreiber. Das hier hat mir geholfen BIG mousecursor R9-290 - Page 2 - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



TheGoodBadWeird schrieb:


> Das Thema und die Kommentare hauen mich förmlich um! Die allgemeine Ahnungslosigkeit und gleichzeitige Ignoranz sind erschreckend. Bei normalen Usern kann man ja noch noch halbwegs verkraft.



Ego te absolvo.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



nonsense schrieb:


> ähm ja.
> In gewisser weise hast ja recht ABER:
> Firmenkunden die solche AMD produkte verwenden und auf einen WHQL treiber angewiesen sind (meines wissens) nicht in der mehrzahl.
> Früher hatten diese firmenkunden firegl karten gekauft (was es heute ist keine ahnung) und das man da nicht mit "beta" treibern experimentiert ist klar.
> Der großteil der firmenkunden wird jedoch hauptsächlich aus office desktop pc's mit lowend karten, respektive APU's bestehen und da ist es pups egal ob da ein treiber von 2014 oder 2015 drauf ist. Das bild für office, exel und co macht der genau gut mit beiden treibern.



FirePro undso gibt es immernoch, dazu gibt es auch FirePro-APUs... 

Erfahrungsgemäß sind WHQL-Treiber kein Stück besser als die Beta-Treiber. Ich persönlich lege daher auf das WHQL-Siegel keinen Wert...


----------



## Quat (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Nur wieso forderst du dann AMD auf, öfters "komplett durchgetestete" Treiber zu bringen? Woher nimmst du die Information, dass AMDs Treiber häufig nicht komplett durchgetestet sind? Und müsstest du dann nicht im gleichen Satz auch Nvidia dazu auffordern? Die Qualität und Bug-Freiheit von AMDs und Nvidias Treibern hält sich seit einigen Jahren etwa die Waage...


Was interessieren Nvidia-Treiber wenn eine AMD-Karte verbaut ist?!
Was interessieren AMD-Treiber wenn eine Nvidia-Karte verbaut ist?!
Zwei Gründe kenn ich. Verschaff dir einen Überblick, da möglicher Weise die nächste Karte vom anderen Hersteller ist. Vorsorglich!
Verschaff dir einen Überblick, um immer wieder über bestimmte Hersteller hetzen zu können. WTF?

WHQL, ihr könnt euch auf den Kopf stellen! Beta ist noch NIE Final gewesen. Auch AMD Beta Treiber werden das nicht ändern!
WHQL ist wichtig damit nicht nur ein "elitäres" Foren-Publikum, mit viel zu offt Scheuklappen oder und Trollpotential, in den Genuß von Fehlerbehebung kommen kann.
Ausdrücklich! Hier hat jeder seine eigene Meinung, was seine eigen Software anbelangt.
AMD sollte aber nicht die vergessen, die dazu gar keine Meinung haben! Und das sind nun mal die Meisten.
AMD hat sie im letzten halben Jahr aber sehr wohl vergessen?!
Agiert AMD nur für die wenigsten Interessierten, gibt's das nächste Debakel.

Ok ich persönlich brauch seit kurzem keine AMD-Treiber mehr. Aber ich verwallte nicht nur meine Hardware.
Und genau hier liegt mein Problem. Auf fremden Rechnern Beta Software installieren, geht nicht!
Es sei denn ich hab sie genügend getestet, was bei Treibern schlichtweg unmoglich ist.
Natürlich kann Final immer noch Fehlerbehaftet sein. Bei Beta steht aber schon im ersten Nebensatz, ich habe Fehler!


----------



## nonsense (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> FirePro undso gibt es immernoch, dazu gibt es auch FirePro-APUs...


Aha, gut zu wissen.
Mit APU's und den Fire's hab ich mich nicht sonderlich viel beschäftigt.
APU's haben für meinen bereich einfach zu wenig leistung und die Fire's sind einfach P/L technisch ein paar ligen über meinem geldbeutel als das ich mich damit beschäftigen würde



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß sind WHQL-Treiber kein Stück besser als die Beta-Treiber. Ich persönlich lege daher auf das WHQL-Siegel keinen Wert...


Das ist auch mein subjektiver eindruck.
Daher auch meine "behauptung" bzw. ein zitat von einem freund der administrator für besagte office pc's ist und mir das so gesagt hat als wir uns mal über treiber unterhalten haben.


----------



## Stern1710 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: "AMDs erster WHQL-Catalyst-Treiber des Jahres ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung sind die Beta-Treiber von AMD immer sehr stabil, daher kann ich persönlich auf die WHQL-Zertifizierung verzichten. Auch die fertigen Treiber dürfen gerne auch ohne das entsprechende Zertifikat auskommen, mit oder ohne Sigel machen die gleich viel Probleme bzw laufen gleich gut


----------

